# CAAD10 price question



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm selling my CAAD10 5. I've had it for about 6 months, but want to go carbon. Bike is in like new 
condition with about roughly 500 miles on it. Never wrecked and frame and cranks are scratch free.

It has the following upgrades on it and how I plan to sell it:

2012 CAAD10 5 BBQ Color

Upgrades:

Shimano 105 brakes (full 105 grouppo)
Mavic Kysrium SL wheelset (GP4000's)
Ritchey WCS C260 stem
Ritchey WCS seatpost
Ritchey Logic II WCS handlebar
Fizik Aliante Versus Kium saddle
Cannondale Hollowgram SISL cranks

All parts were bought new. How much would you price the bike?


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Start at $1700 to $2000 and expect to get $1300 - $1500.


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

With all the upgrades that's all you think I'll be able to get?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

You'll not realize the value of the upgrades because of the strong "whole bike" discount effect. If you have the time & inclination, you would realize far more by parting it out. ie
frame $800
Wheels $500
Crankset $500
Group $500
misc other bits $150

total $2450 at least

or just keep all the bits, buy a SS frame for $1000 - $1200 or so and sell the CAAD frame.


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*What size is it? What state is it located?*



RCMTB said:


> With all the upgrades that's all you think I'll be able to get?


What size? What state are you located in?


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Parting it out, you always make more money! Whole bikes tend to attract less money for some reason. Just the way it is?


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

Rob T said:


> What size? What state are you located in?


50cm. Located in Northern VA.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Even less money now, as it's not a common size. Good luck with the sale. As Julio mentioned, you should part it out!


----------

